# K3b: Musik-CDs nur noch mit Zwangspause?

## sprittwicht

Hallo.

Früher gab es in K3b mal eine Option, um die Pause zwischen zwei Audiotracks (Voreinstellung: 2 Sekunden) einzustellen. Bei Musikstücken, die direkt ineinander übergehen, will man natürlich keine Pause, also 0 Sekunden.

In aktuellen Versionen von K3b gibt es diese Option in ihrer alten Form nicht mehr. Stattdessen kann man in den Trackeigenschaften einen "Index 0" und eine "Lücke" angeben. Setzt man die Lücke auf 0 Sekunden, verschwindet der Haken bei Index 0. Das Ergebnis ist eine Audio-CD mit einem einzigen, langen Track. :-/

Sinn?

Was kann ich tun, um CDs ohne Pausen zu brennen, oder geht das jetzt gar nicht mehr?

----------

## Carlo

Sieht mir nach einem Bug aus. Außerdem darf laut Red Book Standard die Pause vor dem ersten Track nicht weniger als 2 Sekunden betragen iirc. Der Dialog hat's auch in sich: Arrangierung *Autsch!*

----------

## sprittwicht

Das mit den 2 Sekunden vor Track 1 meckert er auch glaub ich an, sobald man die CD brennen will.

Aber sagt das rote Buch auch etwas über Pausen zwischen den Tracks? Wenn die zwingend wären gäbe es ja quasi keine standardkonformen Live-CDs, das glaub ich irgendwie nicht so recht.  :Smile: 

----------

## Lenz

CDs ohne Pausen zu brennen geht auf jedenfall. Das mit dem neuen Dialog macht mich allerdings auch etwas stutzig. Bei Nero musste man für "keine Pausen" auf jedenfall immer den Disc-at-Once-Modus (DAO) auswählen, vielleicht ist das jetzt bei K3b auch so? Ich weiß auf jedenfall, dass das mit der 0.11.x-Serie von K3b problemlos ging. Bei 0.12 finde ich jetzt auch nichts dergleichen...

----------

## Fauli

Wenn man die Index-0-Lücke auf 00:00:00 setzt und als Brennmodus "Automatisch" (entspricht RAW) auswählt, sind die einzelnen Tracks auf der Audio-CD lückenlos aneinandergehängt. Die K3b-Version ist hier 0.12.8.

----------

## sprittwicht

"Index-0-Lücke", hm....

Also wenn du "Lücke" auf 0 stellst, verschwindet dann bei dir auch der Haken bei "Index 0"?

Müsste es nochmal mit "automatisch" probieren, aber wenn er "Index 0" für alle Tracks außer Track 1 ausschaltet klingt's ja irgendwie logisch, dass die resultierende CD nur aus einem einzigen Track besteht. :-/

PS: Auch 0.12.8 hier.

----------

## Fauli

Ja, der Haken (genau genommen ist es beim Plastik-Stil ein Kreuz  :Wink:  ) verschwindet, wenn ich die Lücke auf 00:00:00 setze. Eigentlich reicht es aber auch, den Haken einfach wegzuklicken. Die CD besteht dann aber aus n Tracks, nicht nur aus einem einzelnen.

----------

## sprittwicht

Hmpf.

Muss am Rohling gelegen haben. Oder am Wetter. Hab's jetzt nochmal mit verschiedenen CDs probiert, sowohl DAO als auch RAW, Resultat waren immer n tracks, so wie's sein soll.

Mysteriös, mysteriös...

Was mich aber noch wundert: Konnte man K3b früher nicht mal sagen, dass er bei Musik-CDs generell keine Pausen einbauen soll? Jetzt muss man ja bei jedem neuen Projekt alle Tracks außer dem ersten markieren um die Pausen auf 0 zu setzen, das ist irgendwie unelegant.

----------

## Fauli

 *sprittwicht wrote:*   

> Konnte man K3b früher nicht mal sagen, dass er bei Musik-CDs generell keine Pausen einbauen soll?

 Ja.

 *sprittwicht wrote:*   

> Jetzt muss man ja bei jedem neuen Projekt alle Tracks außer dem ersten markieren um die Pausen auf 0 zu setzen, das ist irgendwie unelegant.

 Wenn ich das richtig sehe, ist der Index 0 in K3b am Ende eines Tracks. Das bedeutet, man muss den Index 0 für alle Tracks außer dem letzten setzen. Genauer gesagt, kann man einfach alle Tracks markieren und dann den Index 0 setzen, da die Einstellung für den letzten Track von K3b ignoriert wird.

----------

